# overcooked pasta



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

Is there a way to salvage pasta that has been overcooked and is basically mush?
My hubby, bless his heart, made me dinner last night and put the pot on warm for me, but it overcooked the pasta. Basic Goulash. Macaroni with tomatoes and sauce.

thanks!!


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

With the sauce already mixed in? I dunno. I do have this recipe that's great for leftover noodles - overcooked or not!



> Curried Noodle Patties
> 
> If you aren't used to preparing food with curry paste err on the side of caution, some pastes are hotter than others. I used red curry paste - but expect that yellow or green would be delicious as well. I used a whole-grain angel hair pasta, but any spaghetti-type noodle will work. If you are boiling the pasta (and not using leftovers) run the noodles under cold water after draining to cool them off. This is so the eggs don't cook on contact with the hot noodles.
> 
> ...


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

yes, the sauce is mixed in already....

thanks for the recipe, though - sounds good.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

KathyJ said:


> yes, the sauce is mixed in already....


Sounds like chicken feed, then!


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

lol....
no chickens here...
but the dogs liked it!


----------

